# URI while pregnant - correct dx code



## ggparker14 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the correct dx code would be for upper respiratory infection while pregnant?

Thanks for any help


----------



## metabogirl (Jul 27, 2011)

What I have done for our OB office for sick visits is this. Use your URI code usually 465.9 and add V22.2 as a secondary code to show that the patient is pregnant.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 27, 2011)

Your provider must document the pregnancy is incidental to the encounter (visit for URI) in order to code V22.2. If s/he did not, code as a complication of pregnancy code, 648.93, and URI, 465.9.


----------



## eadun2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

metabogirl said:


> What I have done for our OB office for sick visits is this. Use your URI code usually 465.9 and add V22.2 as a secondary code to show that the patient is pregnant.



Mojo is 100% correct.  You need to read the guidelines before you just assume it is incidental.  In order for you to use the incidental code, the physician has to STATE that it is incidental.  That is NOT something that you determine on your own.


----------



## asaithambi (Aug 2, 2011)

*Uri*

My choice of code is 647.83 and 465.9



Thanks


Asaithambi


----------



## Mojo (Aug 2, 2011)

asaithambi said:


> My choice of code is 647.83 and 465.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was looking at, too, but the SMFM suggests, 648.93, 465.9.

https://www.unitedhealthcareonline.com/ccmcontent/ProviderII/UHC/en-US/Assets/ProviderStaticFiles/ProviderStaticFilesPdf/SMFM_ICD9_Alpha_List.pdf


----------

